# Color correction on epson c88



## Megatrends (Sep 2, 2015)

We recently purchased a second hand Epson c88 that we are using for sublimation printing, and I am 100% new to the sublimation process. When I print a transfer it looks fine on the paper however when I press it to a mug or license plate it is coming out yellow. There was a icc downloaded on the computer from cobra ink but the colors still are not correct. I am using corel draw X4............can anybody please help me out as to what I can do to get my true colors to print?


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

If you're using Cobra inks, call them. They'll get you set up.


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

I just got done fighting with second hand ricoh printer myself. First thing is to make sure you have the correct drivers installed. Then go to the printers settings, not the settings from corel. Make sure you are setting it to the best quality and correct paper settings: size/thickness type. After all that you can either use your software and icc settings to control the colors or let the printer decide based on the settings you made. Also make sure your printer is firing on all nozzles by running maintenance checks and test prints. One last thing is to make sure you are printing on the right side of the paper, you want the bright, slightly sticky side.


----------



## Megatrends (Sep 2, 2015)

The problem is that the ink came with the printer so I really don't know what kind of ink it is. All it says on the label is ink jet ink. Ive tried using the icc profile installed on the printer only, ive also tried printing with changing the color management in corel draw to match, I've tried it using just the generic color settings. Im using 400 degrees to press both license plates and mugs and no matter how I print the product always comes out yellow, reds and blues seem to be fine but I cannot seem to get a silver.


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sounds like it could be the inks that came with your printer. Check out this link and see there's anything you haven't tried. ( Common Mistakes When Using Sublimation | Joto Paper )


----------

